
JetBrains Doomsday Sale - 75% off for 24 hours only - rdemmer
http://www.jetbrains.com/specials/
======
epaga
All their server issues must mean they are dealing with unprecedented demand.

It makes me wonder: When demand is THIS intense for a 75% off sale, you think
it'd mean a more optimal "normal" price point would be at 25-50% off your
current normal prices, wouldn't you?

~~~
martin-adams
It is because the offer plays to our human nature. We perceive we are getting
something worth 4 times the value but fear that if we do not act now we will
lose it forever.

The fact that the servers are going down and people are excited by the offer
also means that we will feel left out if we do not do what our fellow humans
have validated as a good choice.

If they offered the product at a cheaper price normally, they are devaluing
the product, which is not what they want to do. This is a $100 product for
$25, not a $50 product for $50.

~~~
batgaijin
Yeah but parent is saying that if they had correct pricing they would be able
to handle this level of demand.

75% off for your product should create a much larger sales revenue, but within
a certain factor. Beyond that just shows that most of your potential customers
view your software as being heavily overpriced.

~~~
shadowmint
Not really.

If you've got a great product and there's no competition on par in the market,
you can charge what ever you like and people will pay (photoshop, maya,
resharper, etc).

A sale like this just spikes interest and no doubt drives a lot of chatter
which will pull other full price paying customers to the site to buy more
stuff.

As a company with shareholders, can you really justify throwing away profits
by cutting your prices permanently by 75%?

For this to be a reasonable proposition you need 4x your current customer base
that you can _prove_ wont buy your product unless you slash the price.

You'd probably see some rise in volumes, but 500%?

O_o I"m dubious.

(I've always thought the Jetbrains stuff was quite modestly priced; compared
to say, Xamarin's offerings)

------
scrumper
Judging by how slow your site is at 7am EST, I'd say your sale is a big
success :)

Anyone used AppCode? I'm tempted to give it a try, but what's its killer
features compared to Xcode? If refactoring works with ObjC++ that'd be a great
start; worth EUR23 alone.

~~~
millerm
AppCode has been a wonderful tool for me. I have been using it since the EAP
of 1.0. If you've used IntelliJ IDEA before you will feel very comfortable
here. The refactorings are great and only getting better. The debugger and the
ability to inspect variables much more easily that in Xcode is awesome. I just
recently renewed my support on AppCode and I could have saved some cash, but
the tool is so inexpensive as it is that I don't care. But, I am going to buy
my upgrade to IntelliJ IDEA 12 today. I've had every version of IDEA since
version 2!

But, again AppCode is an awesome tool. When you consider the only way
JetBrains can write a tool that reads Xcode projects is to constantly reverse
engineer what Apple puts out, it's quite amazing.

~~~
guiambros
Any major limitations of using IDEA with Ruby and Python plugins, versus
RubyMine + PyCharm?

I prefer the idea of a single extensible IDE, but can't figure out the
tradeoffs by reading the descriptions.

~~~
millerm
I've never looked at the difference between the three. But, from what I have
read/understand, is that IDEA Ultimate can do anything RubyMine or PyCharm can
do via their respective plugins.

Here's an old doc from JetBrains about RubyMine and Intellij IDEA:
<http://devnet.jetbrains.net/docs/DOC-1146>

------
nileshk
I'm an Eclipse user who has always thought about switching to IDEA, but the
poor Emacs keyboard shortcut support has made it difficult to adapt to. With
IDEA 12, they've made some major progress in Emacs keyboard shortcut support (
[http://blogs.jetbrains.com/idea/2012/03/more-emacs-for-
the-f...](http://blogs.jetbrains.com/idea/2012/03/more-emacs-for-the-favorite-
ide/) ). It's still missing at least one minor thing that I'm used ("Quit"
action, by default that is CTRL-G in Emacs), but I may be able to get used to
that or find a workaround. At $50, I can't pass this up just in case I do end
up switching to IDEA.

I occasional use Python (and sometimes this involves Django). I wonder, does
PyCharm have any extra features that make it worth getting in addition to
IDEA? Or is IDEA good enough for this already?

~~~
AhtiK
Not sure how they play this out in the future but for IDEA 12 vs latest
PyCharm they first added the new python-related features to PyCharm and then
to IDEA python plugin. The codebase seems to be the same but release cycles
differ.

Also some of the plugins are available only for PyCharm but this will
hopefully change (for example, Lua plugin is only for PyCharm).

As of today I haven't found a way to add new packages to virtualenvs in IDEA
but they are easy to install in PyCharm.

------
rdemmer
The response was overwhelming! We should be back up and running shortly :-)

~~~
jnsaff2
Please do share the results (number of sales up or down, revenue up or down if
you can).

------
jrs235
Ugh. I tried adding a product to the cart and got a "Some JetBrains services
are currently down for scheduled maintenance. We'll be back online shortly.
Thanks for your patience." page.

Someone chose a really bad time for scheduled maintenance... I'm doubting it
was scheduled.

Hope they get this resolved soon.

~~~
hhariri
Working on it. Sorry about this.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So was it scheduled or do you lie to your [potential] customers as a matter of
policy?

~~~
rdemmer
In response to comment: "If you put up an error page that says "scheduled
maintenance" and the "maintenance" is unscheduled then that's a lie. It's not
a mistake unless you accidentally put the wrong page up or something like
that. It's a pretty common corporate thing: they have a panic situation and
instead of saying "we're overloaded with traffic and can't keep the server up
but are trying hard to meet the load; please try again tomorrow" or something
they say "scheduled maintenance". It's barefaced lying and it's a pretty good
indicator IMO of low morals. What's more if they said they had problems I'd
personally be sympathetic. If they say they've "scheduled maintenance" at a
busy time then I'm inclined to think they're pretty poor at running their
business."

@pbhjpbhj - With 100% certainty there was no let's put up a "scheduled
maintenance" page to mislead anybody. If you have followed this post,
facebook, twitter, our blogs, etc. it has been clear that this was purely a
volume issue and the priority was to get the website and shop up and running
as quickly as possible. There are people who have been and continue to work
very hard to take orders and support all of those who are experiencing issues.
There have been some things to learn from this process and ensuring a proper
message page appears if/when a likewise issue raises its head again in the
future. We welcome and appreciate feedback from all but let's nice turn a
great promotion for JetBrains developers into something ugly that it is not.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _there was no let's put up a "scheduled maintenance" page to mislead
> anybody_ //

So why not a "site overloaded" page then.

I'd guess it went down like

1: "the servers are melting; Rackspace say they can handle it for $X million"

2: "take the site down while we switch over to Amazon"

1: "what do we tell customers"

2: "just stick up the 'scheduled maintenance' page".

It's perhaps on the level of lying to your boss that you got stuck in [road]
traffic on the way to work.

------
neonshot
Can anyone vouch for RubyMine? Its going to be my first venture in to the
language, is it a good tool to have?

I'm looking at Rubymine and PHPstorm, at these prices ill call it a Christmas
present from me to me.

Unfortunately lots of other people seem to have the same idea and the site is
currently bricked.

~~~
rurounijones
One vote for rubymine. It handles all the rubyisms like rvm, rbenv, bundler
and the various servers nicely as well as syntax hightlighting for all the
ususals plus haml, coffeescript etc.

It also looks like it will be getting nice Torquebox integration soon if you
are a jruby / Torquebox person.

I must admit though that I do not use the advanced features half as much as I
should.

------
drivingmenuts
The Mayans took an obsidian axe to their e-commerce server early.

The contract I'm on doesn't have an escape clause for apocalypses, so I'm
gonna need that software soon.

~~~
skiabox
Do we have any feedback for the problem from Jetbrains?

~~~
rdemmer
@skiabox we are working on it. sorry for any inconvenience.

~~~
neonshot
Getting to the end of the working day here in the UK, will there be any
extension to the sales time?

Not a demand, just really want rubymine and phpstorm =)

~~~
rplnt
Get to work before noon tomorrow and hope it will be done by then :)

------
rpm4321
Can someone chime in with how Pycharm compares to Komodo Edit - or maybe just
if you've had a positive/negative experience with Pycharm?

I'm starting to get a little frustrated with Komodo, and I remember liking a
very brief Pycharm demo I tried a few years back, but I'd love to hear an
HNer's opinion if you happen to use it day to day.

It seemed to have a pretty good reputation back then, but one of the concerns
I had was hearing something on HN about it occasionally "optimizing" or making
modifications to your code unilaterally.

Thanks in advance.

~~~
gituliar
What about WingIDE? Does it make sense to switch to PyCharm?

~~~
mrud
IMO not, I personally like WingIDE more but I am using PyCharm on OSX as it is
better integrated and has a better virtualenv support. You can always just try
PyCharm for free

------
fingerprinter
Does anyone know how, say, IntelliJ handles Javascript? or RubyMine?

For instance, If I've got a Rails project with JS in it, do I need both
WebStorm and RubyMine?

Wish there was "one IDE to rule them all!" type of thing. I don't work in just
one language.

~~~
hhariri
We use the same core for JavaScript, HTML, CSS among all IDE's. They're often
not available at the same time because we ship at different times. Otherwise
all the same.

~~~
eevilspock
Are you saying that if I buy AppCode WebStorm would be redundant/unnecessary?

------
floydpink
I like the Copyright date range at the bottom of that page.

I recently renewed my WebStorm license (it's valid till August 2013). If
anyone from Jetbrains is reading this, can I renew it for another year today?

~~~
endijs
From their terms page: Regardless of the actual upgrade subscription renewal
date, your new upgrade subscription term will always start on the date
following your previous upgrade subscription expiration date.

------
pasbesoin
So, I can't pass up this price. (I've been meaning to try you, and this pushes
me over the edge.)

However, your Order Details page, prompting for name, address and other
contact info, and payment type (but not account details), is coming across via
HTTP rather than HTTPS [1]. I would _REALLY_ prefer that to be HTTPS.

[1] <http://www.jetbrains.com/eshop/checkout/displaySummary.do>

P.S. I "forced" the Shopping Cart page to HTTPS by editing the address bar. I
can then proceed; however, the pages still contain some elements delivered via
HTTP.

Upon reaching element5 to process my payment, I find that its data collection
page (the first page I reach, and which is asking for my credit card
information), is delivered via HTTPS but also has some elements delivered via
HTTP -- that is, the HTTPS connection is "broken".

You really should have a look at revising and improving your payment
processing.

P.P.S. Ok, on that first element5 page, I chose the link to "Change Payment".
The next page I received was fully HTTPS, and selecting the credit card
option, I'm back to a page prompting for CC details, but this time it's fully
HTTPS.

If anyone wonders why I'm writing this here ("HN isn't a bug tracker"), the OP
has identified themselves as being with JetBrains, and I'd really like to see
this fixed -- and thanks for the sale price, if I can help their conversion
rate a bit by making the purchase flow look a bit less... "troubling".

------
rdemmer
\----- Message From JetBrains

Update from payment processor: all pending orders are expected to be
confirmed/processed by EOD today (CET) ~ in approx. 6-7 hours.

After confirming orders, JetBrains will be handling license delivery that
could take up to 48 hours but we'll be working as fast as we can.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

For official information stay tuned to: <https://twitter.com/jetbrains/>

Best Regards - Robert Demmer

~~~
frederico
Thank you Robert!! We are anxiously awaiting licences! What a wonderful
discount, so excited to have picked up my copies!!

------
gprasanth

        We're thrilled that you've come all the way here to buy our products! Thank you!
    
        However, we did not expect the load on our servers would be this high. We are working hard right now to fix the problem.
    
        Please be patient and come back in a couple of hours.
        There's still time...
    
        -The JetBrains Team
    

Oh alright.

~~~
gregd
I was actually able to successfully purchase my upgrade. However, I have yet
to receive my new license code and it's been about an hour.

~~~
rdemmer
The emails for these are backing up. You can receive it in minutes and in some
cases up to 2 business days. Please hold tight. If you purchase was made you
will get your license key. If you want to use it now you can download the
fully functional trial and enter your license when you receive it. You may
also what to check to make sure it wasn't flagged as spam.

~~~
frederico
Will do thank you!

~~~
rdemmer
Your welcome.

------
gourneau
I am trying to buy PyCharm but the price is still $99 in the JetBrains
shopping cart. Is anyone else seeing that?

edit: Sale prices are back.

edit2: Purchases complete still working, still awaiting license code.

~~~
scrumper
3 hours after purchase here, not even an order confirmation email (though I
did get the purchase confirmation page and an order number which I've now lost
thanks to a browser crash and my inability to find a pen.)

I don't have any reason to doubt it'll come, but I'm kicking myself for not
waiting until later when everything would have been running smoothly.

~~~
rdemmer
Hang tight scrumper, if you got the purchase confirmation page you are all
set. An email will follow with delay because of the volume.

~~~
scrumper
Yeah, I can see you're busy and the page did say "12 hours." All good here;
even if not I'm sure you'll make me whole again.

Bit cross with myself for not writing down the order ID, but usually an auto-
email comes straight after.

------
JennyZ
It seems like it's up again, but it's now not applying the discount? (Trying
to buy Resharper c# version). The discount is there until you add it to your
cart.

Edit: it seems fixed now!

------
swalsh
NOOO my boss is on vacation until next year, how am I supposed to get
approval?

Edit: Oh apparently it's for personal editions only.

~~~
sturmeh
Just buy your own copy, you are allowed to use it at work but you can't share
it with other people.

Also you have to buy it with your own money.

~~~
chokma
From the license page, it does not look like you are allowed to use your copy
at work (would be great if this were possible ;) ):

"Personal licenses are not available to companies in any way or form. Transfer
of personal licenses to any third party and/or reimbursement for personal
license purchase by a company are prohibited by the Personal License
Agreement"

<http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/buy.jsp#personal>

~~~
josephlord
I've glanced through the license. You are allowed to install it on as many
machines as you need as long as only you use it. I can't see any limitations
on what work you can do or who for.

My conclusion is that as long as you have paid for it you can use it at work
but cannot reclaim expenses for it or transfer it in any way.

~~~
detst
> but cannot reclaim expenses for it

How is that a valid condition (legally)? If you bought a programming book on
your Kindle, Amazon would have no legal ground to prohibit your company from
reimbursing you.

~~~
bryanlarsen
There's no legal grounds for prohibiting reimbursing you, but there's lots of
grounds for revoking your license if you violate the terms of the license.

It's actually a valid scenario. Suppose you want to evaluate IDEA for your
company but need more than 30 days. You could buy the personal edition and use
it. After your evaluation is done, the company reimburses you. If you liked
it, presumably your company bought a site license at the same time which you
can use instead. If you didn't just stop using it.

~~~
detst
I understand that it would circumvent their price discrimination strategy but
that doesn't mean they can put whatever they want in there. I don't begrudge
them extracting as much value out of the market as they can but I just don't
understand the basis for revoking a license in this case. As long as the other
terms and conditions are met, and if the license were revoked, would their be
legal recourse for the license holder (I know this is getting ridiculous but
I'm wondering)? I would think it would be found a valid use of the license,
but IANAL.

BTW, I have no interest in doing this; I'm just curious.

------
shiven
Looks like their servers have had a meltdown ... Clearly they underestimated
the planet-wide morphic resonance across software developers for pre-
apocalypse deep discounts on IDEs :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _Looks like their servers have had a meltdown_ //

No no, didn't you read it's just "scheduled maintenance". No biggy, nothing to
do with extra traffic at all.

------
ryanguill
So is IntelliJ IDEA just as good for python development as pycharm and then
some? or does pycharm have more or better "python" features because its
specialized?

------
cowboyhero
I downloaded a trial of PhpStorm last week, and loaded an old CodeIgniter
project into it.

The app flagged objects, methods, and variables that were created in other
files as "undefined."

I could see how that would be helpful under other circumstances, but does
anyone know if PhpStorm is set up to play nice with most PHP frameworks?

Also: For smaller projects, is there any advantage to buying a Python IDE over
just using a tricked out version of Vi?

Auto complete is nice & all, but Vi is Vi.

~~~
jasonlotito
PHPStorm plays nice when any framework. The issue it's going to have is when
Frameworks do not clearly document, or when they make bad decisions about
things. You can, of course turn off different levels of inspections to account
for the project you are working on. However, I've found that for the most
part, if PHPStorm is flagging something like "undefined method," it's
essentially saying "you are hoping that this works as expected." It's a form
of static analysis.

I'm not surprised that an old CodeIgniter project flagged these issues.

As for vi, I use vi every day as well. I switch between that and PHPStorm. It
depends on the context that I'm in. Both are wonderful tools. But I can assure
you, auto-complete is a basic feature of PHPStorm. It's akin to 'set nu'.

Edit: This comment comes off as a bit snarky. It's not intended to be. I think
JetBrains and it's line of products are excellent, and I've only ever had good
experiences with them. I wouldn't want my comment to reflect poorly on them.

------
yoda_sl
Really a good deal... Upgrading to IntelliJ 12, and getting a license for
AppCode at the same time. After many attempts, I was able to get through the
checkout but even Element5 which is used for the checkout process is I think
under load... Getting to the Thank you page after entering the CC information
took a while but it finally went through...

Glad that the Mayan came up with the end of the world! That made my day!

------
UnoriginalGuy
This web-site needs Cloudflare or similar. I cannot get a darn thing to load.

~~~
teraflop
My advice: don't say your site is down for "scheduled maintenance" when it's
obviously because of an unexpected surge in traffic. It just makes you look
dishonest. (Well, either that or really terrible at scheduling your
maintenance periods.)

~~~
gorohoroh
A hell of advice. Will pass that over to the team who's maintaining JetBrains
estore. Thanks )

------
markahern
I've been using PyCharm for 2 years now and I love it. I am thinking of buying
WebStorm, as the web app I work on has gotten a lot more JS heavy.

Would I be better off getting IntelliJ and getting plugins for it, or having
PyCharm and WebStorm separately? This has an impact down the road when I have
to renew licences!

~~~
shad0wfax
Is there a reason you need Webstorm? From what I have tried to find, Pycharm
includes Webstorm features and any missing features (Node.js) can be
downloaded as a plugin.

Do you know any specific feature that you are looking for that is not in
Pycharm? I am in a similar situation and was wondering the same.

------
jrs235
Has anyone else paid but not gotten their license info email? It's been
several hours and I still haven't gotten my license info.

Update: Thank you for the replies. Glad to know I didn't accidentally mistype
my email twice. I agree, their license server might be hiccupping now that
they got the order system fixed.

Update 2: Still haven't recieved an email. Just logged into my bank account (I
used my debit card) and I don't see any holds or anything. I'm beginning to
wonder if the transaction actually went through. In the order process there's
the page that said if it takes longer than 30 seconds click the link below to
continue. I had to click the link and the following page had an order or
reference number (which I didn't bother to write down because I assume these
things go through fine... I've never had a problem before).

~~~
noarchy
Still waiting for mine, but given the issues they've had today, I won't be
surprised if it takes hours to receive the license info in my inbox. I was
actually able to order with no problems, at least.

~~~
MoOmer
Do they send out an email confirmation of payment? I haven't received any
emails, but also don't want to accidentally process two orders.

~~~
rdemmer
@MoOmer, if you finished the transaction the email will arrive. Glad that you
were able to make your purchase. There is a backlog of emails to be sent but
if the order was completed you will be all set.

~~~
jrs235
Still haven't received an email. Just logged into my bank account (I used my
debit card) and I don't see any holds or anything. I'm beginning to wonder if
the transaction actually went through. In the order process there's the page
that said if it takes longer than 30 seconds click the link below to continue.
I had to click the link and the following page had an order or reference
number (which I didn't bother to write down because I assume these things go
through fine... I've never had a problem before). I also don't want to
accidentally double order, so at this point, I'm now prepared to have not
spent the money should the order process have gotten borked.

------
benologist
You know what would make this a really awesome sale? If we could just buy it
all for an even bigger discount.

~~~
elehack
With the exception of reShaper, YouTrack, and the Obj-C environment, I think
that's called IntelliJ…

~~~
ryanguill
Are you saying that intelliJ has the features of pycharm and appcode? or am I
misunderstanding?

~~~
dotmanish
Yes, it does, via plugins for PHP and Python. Based upon the other comments
here, it seems the release cycle of plugins lags a bit.

------
Gmo
I had never heard of WebStorm before, and on the wikipedia page, they seem to
say that all of its functionalities are part of IntelliJ IDEA.

Is it true ?

If I buy IntelliJ IDEA, will I be able to do everything that can be done in
WebStorm ? (just trying to not buy both if it is not necessary)

~~~
robmcm
It's my understanding that Idea can do everything the other products can do.
The others are just cheaper as they have limited features.

EDIT - From reading the comments I think appCode is separate but the others
can be installed as plug-ins to IDEA, I presume for free.

~~~
sparx
so true, and IDEA is worthy of every penny you will spend.

------
soapdog
I have WebStorm and it is great. I was thinking about phpStorm and appCode.
Can someone confirm that IDEA with Plugins will have the same feature of those
apps? I am trying to see what is best to buy separate apps or IDEA alone and
add plugins.

~~~
strandev
AppCode is not a part of the IDEA bundle. It follows XCode more closely than
the generic project format that IDEA and the other apps use.

~~~
soapdog
Thanks for the answer! I am going to try to find whats a part of the IDEA
bundle so that I have a more defined picture before purchasing :-D

~~~
sandis
Check out this comparsion chart:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/editions_comparison_m...](http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/editions_comparison_matrix.html?IU)

------
wslh
I am not happy with the poor differentiation between personal (individual
developers) and companies: owners of small companies can earn less than an
individual developer, expecting to earn more in the future but with much more
risk.

~~~
Hoff
Small LLCs comprised of one or two[1] folks do seem to fall into the
commercial license bucket; a "corner case", though.

Which means there's no need to rush to order today.

[1] This based on the 50% control requirement listed in the existing JetBrains
license.

------
benologist
NOOOOO. I've been waiting to upgrade Resharper for VS2012 and their page is
offline.

~~~
thisone
A personal license for Resharper is exactly why I've been hoping for a sale.

~~~
sturmeh
Sick of waiting for my work to buy a volume licence, but seeing as it's a
nicety and not a need to have, I might as well do the same.

------
quicksilver03
Now the situation is even worse: I've been able to get to the ordering page,
only to be rejected by their payment provider (which is probably overloaded as
well).

Tried a second time to pay with PayPal, which accepts the transaction: however
the confirmation page displays an error, saying to contact sales, and the form
to contact sales ends up throwing up another error.

Now my credit card payment is in a indeterminate state, while the PayPal
payment got through but I wasn't given a license key and there does not seem
to be a reliable way to get one.

Luckily I still have my license for the previous IntelliJ version, it looks
like I will use it for quite a while.

~~~
rdemmer
@quicksilver03 - keep me posted we will make sure everything works out.
(robert)[dot](demmer)[at](jetbrains)[dot](com)

~~~
quicksilver03
3 hours after ordering:

* PayPal has debited my account, but no order confirmation from JetBrains and no license key

* my credit card has been charged as well, I have an order confirmation from JetBrains but no license key

* I have been able to submit a request to sales, but that was when I thought that only the PayPal order had gone through

Robert, in the end I'll tell sales (if and when they get back to me) that
IntelliJ IDEA is such a good product that you can keep both payments and give
me one upgrade license.

~~~
rdemmer
The license key can come in minutes and up to 2 business days later. If you
have been billed you will get the keys. Again, send me your details and I will
make sure we get you sorted.

~~~
nhebb
2 days? I'm curious why software companies still use Digital River. As a
customer I've run into issues with about half the orders I've placed through
DR subsidiaries.

~~~
rdemmer
From what I know 2 days is on the extreme side but stated in the delivery
policy. Should be much quicker albeit some delay due to the volume of orders.

~~~
marekmroz
That really sucks, I finally managed to get PyCharm and WebStorm today and was
hoping to also get 1yr license extension for both. It looks like it is not
possible w/o the license key, which is nowhere to be seen so far...

~~~
rdemmer
@marekmroz, the license key will come if the order was completed. If you need
to get started in the meantime you can grab the fully functional trial
download and enter the key when it arrives. It may take some time due to the
volume of orders.

~~~
marekmroz
Hey @rdemmer, I appreciate the effort you and other Jetbrains guys and gals
put in keeping HN up to date with the server meltdown situation, but your
comment does not address my (admittedly first-world) problem at all. I know I
can get the trial and register when the keys eventually arrive. What I am
saying is that if they arrive _after_ the sale ends, I won't be able to get
promo price on 1 year license extension, as to buy the extension one has to
provide the license key.

------
razielek
Can anyone tell something about developing professional Android projects? Are
there any downsides when you are used to Eclipse? Does Intellij support
Android development in similar advanced state as latest ADT for Eclipse?

~~~
eddieroger
I downloaded the demo of IntelliJ IDEA with the intention of playing with
Android this morning. Setup was a lot more difficult than I expected, in that
I had to do a lot of configuration before it would work, but it wouldn't
outright error. So, creating a new project before adding the JDK and Android
SDK resulted in an empty src and gen directory, but of course, no error. Once
I fixed that up and opened an existing Eclipse project, it seemed OK, but not
enough to wow me senseless. The GUI editor didn't seem to understand my
layouts, so I was presented with the XML layout instead. This bummed me out
since I wanted to see their GUI editor.

So far, not that impressed over Eclipse, but we'll see. I'm going to keep
monkeying with it for the rest of the day.

------
k_sze
I placed my order some 7 hours ago, but I still haven't received a
confirmation e-mail. Are the orders being vetted manually? That would be a
tough bottleneck to eliminate - humans don't scale like computers. :P

~~~
halostatue
Same here. I got the order number (which, like an idiot, I didn't write down),
but I don't have any confirmation of purchase from DR element5. :/

If, in the end, it doesn't go through, I'm OK with that too.

------
specialist
Work supplies IntelliJ. But I figured I'd upgrade my personal license (v9)
"just in case". Plus add AppCode and WebStorm, just to try them out.

Alas, when I got to checkout, the discounted prices are not reflected in my
cart.

~~~
rdemmer
The shop is being updated and for a short time was showing the full prices.
Please try again and don't purchase until you see the discounted amount.
Should be working now.

------
jug6ernaut
I want intellij idea, but it seems doomsday has fallen on there servers...

~~~
gorohoroh
Sorry, working on the problem. Current back-to-service estimate: 2-3 hours.

------
nopassrecover
Haha I just upgraded my Resharper license last night. That was a mistake.

------
kysol
Before I read about the server issues, I was about to say that I found it
quite amusing that for a "Doomsday Sale" the receipt email states:

    
    
      The publisher of "PRODUCT" has been notified and is
      responsible for delivering this product. JetBrains s.r.o
      will deliver the product within 48 hours.
    

End of the world, if the planes fall from the sky, electricity goes out and
the sun starts to burn us up slowly, I don't care if I can't use it, if they
can still get me the products within 48 hours, kudos to them :D

------
homer-simpson
Can someone explain to me what does it mean to "renew" the license? If I pay
for the license now, assuming the world does not end tomorrow, will I have to
pay for it again next year? How much?

~~~
ircambridge
The renew is for the subscription license for upgrades. With some of the
applications you can get all the updates for free for a year and then you
would have to buy a new subscription if you want newer versions if you don't
want to pay any more you can continue to use the version you have until the
end of the world.

------
sakopov
OH MY GOD! ReSharper for $50!!!! Take my money! This is seriously awesome. And
based on how hard the site's getting hit, your sales team is having a pretty
awesome day too :)

------
brianchu
I've been pretty satisfied with just using Eclipse and PyDev/Aptana Studio so
far with Django. Any thoughts on the advantages of PyCharm?

~~~
toyg
PyCharm now manages virtualenvs like a champ. It's absolutely bloody great.

~~~
ryanguill
do you know if that goes for the python plugin for intellij IDEA too?

------
lessnonymous
I've really gotten into Sublime after being 100% text-editor for perl, HTML,
javascript and PHP for years and years.

Can anyone tell me why I should switch to this IDE?

What am I missing out on? Many of the 'smarts' seem dependent on writing code
in a particular way (eg, using PHPdoc) or following their file naming
conventions.

I'm eager to try anything that's better. But I'm not getting it.

------
outdooricon
I've always been very pro-Eclipse... however this kind of price and the
feature list have me clicking the IntelliJ buy button

------
jalanco
In case you're not able to get through right now: The offer is valid until
Friday, 21 December 2012, 5:11 am CST (GMT-6)

~~~
Cthulhu_
I'm inclined to believe (if they want to be nice to their customers) that
they'll extend the offer if the site remains unavailable like it is right now
for the next 24 hours.

~~~
gorohoroh
Of course, if we're into an extended out-of-service period, we'll prolong the
offer. Current service restoration estimate is 2-3 hours though. Sorry, please
hold on )

~~~
jalanco
If far as I'm concerned, you were definitely in an extended out-of-service
period, but this morning it appears you decided NOT to extend the offer.
That's too bad.

------
bitdiffusion
btw - personal licences only (i.e. not commercial licenses).

~~~
nopassrecover
As I understood it a personal license is just a named license (you can still
use it commercially).

~~~
bitdiffusion
From the documentation:

Personal licenses are not available to companies in any way or form. Transfer
of personal licenses to any third party and/or reimbursement for personal
license purchase by a company are prohibited by the Personal License
Agreement.

So not sure what to make of that exactly... Individuals can buy it and use it
commercially but companies can't? Even if you're a contractor working in your
spare time, you are likely to be registered as a limited company.

~~~
andrewcooke
i have a personal licence and use it for work. no-one has sued me. it's my
ide. i bought it. i use it. that is how i expect things to work.

surely the commercial licence is for when a company is buying it, and expects
to have N programmers, who are replaceable, using it at any one time. that's a
completely different use case.

the only frustrating thing is that if you have multiple machines (say a
desktop and a laptop) and switch between them (eg working one project on the
laptop in living room; leaving the ide open for another project in the office)
then it complains. you can fix this by blocking some firewall port (bonjour
iirc). oh, that and the complete LACK OF SUPPORT FOR C / C++... in intellij
idea.

~~~
hhariri
Personal license means it's in your name, nothing more. Whereas Commercial
license means it's in your company's name and therefore unnamed, so it does
not belong to a single individual but to the company.

------
Flow
Remember that IntelliJ have plugins that makes it have the same features as
Webstorm, Phpstorm, rubymine and Pycharm, except for one feature: "Open
Directory". If you get IntelliJ you must create a project in order to edit the
files in a directory. :-/

~~~
gecko
Is it genuinely identical? E.g., I get Python refactoring and
Django/Mako/Jinja template support directly in IntelliJ?

~~~
Flow
I've not tried it. Best would be if you downloaded both trials of PyCharm and
IntelliJ and tried it out yourself.

~~~
Flow
The "Open Directory" feature made me get WebStorm in addition to IntelliJ.

If you want that feature in IntelliJ, please vote for:
<http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-75833>

------
sergiotapia
I'm in Bolivia but I get prices in British Pounds including VAT costs. What
gives?

If I use a service like HideMyAss.com to get the US page, I can see the goods
in dollars and that price I should be charged.

Any suggestions? I shouldn't have to pay VAT as I'm not located in the EU.

Thanks!

~~~
rdemmer
@sergiotapia, you can switch your country... on the purchase page you should
find text below the table to do this...

Purchases from 123 are charged in XYZ. If you are not from 123, please select
your country

~~~
sergiotapia
Thanks! That dropdown was really hard to find, and the text for that option
has bad contrast with the background.

Works!

~~~
rdemmer
Happy to hear that!

------
nikon
Damn! Only bought phpStorm last week, would have been nice to have got a 75%
reduction.

------
hhariri
Message from JetBrain \---------------------

We apologise for the issue with the e-shop. We're working on solve it and
please do not worry, you'll get your chance to buy the products you like.
Thanks for your patience.

Hadi Hariri JetBrains s.r.o. Develop with Pleasure!

------
sigzero
Wow, this is great. My PyCharm upgrade is due and I might get the IDEA license
too!

~~~
sparx
you could just purchase IDEA and install python/ruby/c++ plugins for free

~~~
robmcm
If there is one thing they learn from this sale, it's that no one seems to
understand what IDEA is, and how each product relates to each other!

~~~
kaolinite
Is it true that there's no difference between IDEA with plugins and PyCharm,
etc? I haven't used these products before so have no idea and I've heard a few
people saying similar things.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Only real difference I'm aware of is the release schedule; as far as I can
tell the plugins get major updates with IntelliJ releases, not alongside the
separate IDEs.

(It's possible I'm wrong, just my observations)

------
JohnBooty
Is anybody else still waiting for their license keys? I reached the
confirmation screen (which I saved, hooray) but I've yet to see an email,
charge on my credit card, or receive anything else. My order was 20+ hours
ago.

------
bio4m
Jetbrains site seems to be down completely now; I keep getting a maintenance
page

~~~
dnesteruk
Yeah, sorry about that, we've been faced with unprecedented demand. Stay tuned
while we fix this...

------
Cthulhu_
It seems they got HNned / slashdotted / reddited (?) pretty quickly. Here's to
hoping they can get it back up soon - I postponed buying a license because I
didn't have enough money on my paypal account last time.

------
_trigs
Really would like to buy this, I was wondering if someone could answers a few
questions if they've used the products.

I'd buy RubyMine, PHPStorm, and AppCode. Do RubyMine and PHPStorm have the
same functionality as WebStorm?

------
alexgaribay
This deal is pretty awesome. I had trouble deciding on whether to get RubyMine
instead of IntelliJ. I went ahead and got myself a copy IntelliJ because of
all the language/IDE plugins. Great deal today!

------
67726e
My order just went through. It looks like the order processing is back up!

------
bornhuetter
Fantastic! I've been trying out PyCharm and really loving it. I'm used to
programming in nice cozy Windows IDEs, so this is making picking up Python a
lot easier for me than using vi or Sublime.

~~~
vitalique
Funny, I find the IdeaVim plugin that emulates some Vim functionality to be
one of my top reasons for loving all the JetBrains products.

~~~
bornhuetter
The big thing for me is stuff like good code completion. I import a library
and can just type "objectname." and then it tells me all the properties and
methods of the object. I don't know if there are any plugins for Vim to make
that work, but in Pycharm it works very well straight out of the box.

------
speg
Am I the only one who can't stand their interfaces? It looks terribly out of
place on OS X (the icons, those tabs!). I don't know why it seems every app
built on Java has to look like that.

~~~
robmcm
There are some nice themes in the new one, but yes it's not up to the polish
of XCode. However it does work very well...

Being cross platform has it's issues, see iTunes on PC? However Adobe seem to
do a decent job, perhaps being a creative company helps.

~~~
taude
Seen iTunes on a Mac?

------
matthuggins
Ugh, I literally bought RubyMine a week ago for $69, and now it's only $17.
Sucks for me for missing out on the savings, but it's a fantastic product and
well worth the original price.

------
pc86
Is it randomly picking a country it "thinks" I'm from? I opened seven products
in different tabs and it's defaulting to US, Netherlands, Belgium, Russian
Federation, US, US, and China.

~~~
jrs235
I think that has something to do with it being the end of the world and all.

------
sigzero
I hope it becomes "48 hours only" because they are getting slammed.

~~~
gorohoroh
Sorry, working on restoring service, current estimate: 2-3 hours.

~~~
sigzero
No need to be sorry. :)

------
mritun
Unless their aim was to just create hype and not actually do much sale, it's
_extremely_ badly planned execution.

Their site (shopping cart actually) has been down for nearly 4 hrs now.

~~~
rdemmer
I can assure you that this was not to "just create hype" and that the team is
working to get up and running as quickly as possible.

~~~
mritun
I trust you that it's just bad planning, been waiting for hours with my CC in
hand.

~~~
gorohoroh
Current estimate to restore service: 2-3 hours.

~~~
tseabrooks
I have finally checked out! I've purchases IntelliJ! 3 hours in the making!

------
quicksilver03
I wonder how much revenue they will lose to people who will just find it
easier to pirate their products because they've essentially made them
impossible to buy.

------
eneveu
Nooooooooooooooo... I bought the Intellij IDEA 12 upgrade 3 days ago... I paid
111€ (including VAT) instead of 27€... I now it's irrational, but I'm sad.

~~~
canttestthis
47€ *

Their dollar-euro conversion rate is pretty bad.

~~~
eneveu
I paid 111€ to upgrade (94€ + 19% french VAT). If I were to upgrade now, it
would cost 27€ (23€ + 19% french VAT).

I wonder if I should just cancel the upgrade and buy a new license. According
to the terms and conditions on the Digital River website, I have a legal
"cooling off period" of two weeks.

------
cgh
Agh, I just bought an Idea license less than a week ago!

~~~
kozlovsky
you can renew it beforehand with discount for one more year ;)

------
rman666
I'm looking at getting RubyMine as soon as the site allows. Question: If I
have both Windows and Mac, do I need to buy two licenses? Anyone know?

~~~
marekmroz
You only need one license (as long as only one instance of the ide is
running).

------
grudolf
Payment processor works ok, but the Jetbrains site needed some F5 hammering
before it let me through. Guess I'm prepared for the comets now...

------
thomasjoulin
Seems like a good idea to make a lot people know the product and renew the
product for $59 next year. I'm in as soon as the site is back up

------
level09
Ruby Mine for $ 17 ! not bad at all ! hope they extend the offer period
though, as no one is able to access it at the moment.

------
rmason
I am in the US but when I go to checkout the prices are listed in British
pounds. Anyone else having the same problem?

~~~
rdemmer
On the product page before you hit buy, below the table with the various
license options, you can change the country. Look for...

"Purchases from COUNTRY are charged in CURRENCY. If you are not from COUNTRY,
please select your country."

------
mej10
Do these have Emacs key bindings?

I primarily code in Ruby and Javascript, should I buy those individually or
get IDEA and find plugins?

~~~
nileshk
In the past, the deficiencies of their Emacs keybindings have made it
difficult for me to switch (from Eclipse which gets this mostly right, and has
the Emacs+ plugin if you need more Emacs features). But IDEA 12 made some big
progress in this area: [http://blogs.jetbrains.com/idea/2012/03/more-emacs-
for-the-f...](http://blogs.jetbrains.com/idea/2012/03/more-emacs-for-the-
favorite-ide/)

I've only used it briefly, but the only thing missing that bothered me was
lack of "Quit" action (defaults to Ctrl-G in Emacs) which I use frequently,
but they appear to be getting all the important things correct.

I'm not sure whether these improvements have made it to their other tools
besides IDEA 12.

------
kaolinite
Just bought PyCharm and WebStorm - any idea when I'll get my download link?
Really keen to start using these tonight.

~~~
ryanguill
I think you can go ahead and download them, you'll get a license later on that
you can then apply. Someone please correct me if Im wrong.

~~~
67726e
Yeah, you can get a free 30 day trial of the "premium" IDEs, and you can enter
in your license information at any point during the trial in the IDE itself.

~~~
rdemmer
This is correct and I believe the delivery of the license key can take from
minutes up to 2 business days from ordering.

------
jimbodin
Is the purchase confirmation email working?

------
bchen
This is damn awesome. I was waiting exactly for this. Now I just hope that
JRebel offers a similar deal.

------
AhtiK
The prices for EU seem to be wrong after adding to the cart.

$25 PyCharm becomes 94.05 EUR. $50 IDEA becomes 189.05 EUR.

~~~
rdemmer
Sorry, shop was being updated. Should be working now.

------
subwiz
Waiting for my IntelliJ license. I would rather prefer immediate receipt of
license on payment.

------
SonicSoul
really loving attention to detail with the circular Mayan motif around the
sale price! I'm definitely getting my own re-sharper license. Kind of wish
they had a whole product suite special price. I'd probably get it just to have
for possible future use.

------
skiabox
I managed to pay for IntelliJ IDEA but I've got no emails for about one hour
and a half!

------
mjpa
@hhariri / @rdemmer - any partial refund for anyone who recently purchased
something? :)

------
mpelzsherman
You guys need to ditch element5 and switch to a payment processor that can
scale.

------
panzerboy
Almost there with PyCharm ... next is RubyMine and IDEA (and upgrade to
AppCode).

------
jonnii
Damn, I was going to buy 5 team city agent licenses, but they're not on sale!
=(

------
garrettheaver
Out of curiosity, why such discrepancy between the price to US vs EU
customers?

~~~
conorgdaly
I just tweeted @JetBrains with the same question. 37 USD becomes 35 EURO(as
opposed to ~25 EURO with more up to date currency convert). It's a pity
because if I got USD equivalent pricing, I was planning on buying more of
their products for stacks I just want to play around with(RubyMine, IntelliJ)

~~~
garrettheaver
Pretty much the same as. $50 converts to ~£31 or ~€38 rather than the €47
currently charged (all ex-VAT / Sales Tax). I was planning on buying a few
different products but I just don't appreciate being charged more for an
electronic product because of where I live, 75% sale or not. Now it might be
that European card processing fees are higher than the US but certainly not
€10 worth on a €38 transaction.

------
davotoula
The sale is officially over but the new price is $50 which is still a steal!

------
jason_slack
I like their products but no C++ support prevents me from being a customer.

------
skiabox
I am trying for an hour to buy anything but they have serious problems! :(

~~~
dnesteruk
Sorry about that! We're working to get things fixed very soon.

------
jeffheon
Shut-up and take my money!

------
hcd
The sale is over, and now a personal licence is even cheaper ? (50$)?

------
S_A_P
I cant wait for the cart to be up. I have 4 purchases to make.

~~~
deckchair
you do know that buYing intelliJ gets you virtually all of the other IDE's as
free plugins?

------
lowmagnet
Wow, almost a week to the day after I upgraded to IDEA 12.

------
moondowner
50 bucks for IntelliJ IDEA?! This is more than a bargain.

------
blktiger
I've tried switching to Intellij from Eclipse a few times, but it's just too
different and I don't feel like the UI is all that great. This is a great deal
but I just don't see the justification to buy Intellij.

~~~
recroad
As someone whose lived in both environments, I can assure you that Intellij is
far more _intelligent_ in every single respect. I haven't done much RCP
development so can't speak on that front, but in terms of JavaEE or web,
there's no comparison.

------
tharshan09
I need pycharm student licence! is that included?

~~~
Cthulhu_
No, but the personal license is now actually cheaper than the academic license
(at least for IDEA), so you're actually better off. Pretty sure the academic
license is no longer valid as soon as you finish school.

------
tesmar2
The site seems to be back up and running now.

------
jjcmontano
Totally worth the wait for it to go up again!

------
vinayakB
Same for me , it shows 99$ in the cart.

~~~
rdemmer
Should be fixed now. Sorry for the problem.

------
ivanhoe
Any news when the shop will be back up?

------
skiabox
www.just-ping.com gives 100% packet loss from around the world pings to
jetbrains.com

~~~
dnesteruk
We've been caught with unexpected demand. Please stay tuned while we work to
resolve this. Sorry!

------
joeblau
Just upgraded yesterday. DOH!

------
subwiz
When will the site be up?

~~~
dnesteruk
We're working to get this fixed ASAP.

------
lukeholder
Still not loading for me.

------
pknerd
What's will all these _Dooms Day_ sale. I wonder whether it's really clever?

------
sparx
intellij idea 50 bucks only, this is a steal !!!

------
mmaunder
Vim. That is all.

~~~
_JamesA_
There's a plugin for that. <http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?id=164>

------
firefoxNX11
Beta releases are available for free. If you can bear the bugs.

